# 165 yard shot with a handgun?



## Grenadier (Aug 7, 2012)

Great story, about how a gun owner possibly saved a police officer's life, by taking out the perp at 165 yards, using a handgun.  

http://www.guns.com/texas-gun-owner-shoot-out-10236.html


----------



## seasoned (Aug 7, 2012)

Finally a positive news story about gun ownership.

Thanks for posting......................


----------



## ballen0351 (Aug 7, 2012)

That's one heck of a shot.  I'm going to try that to see if I can hit targets at that range with a handgun


----------



## Grenadier (Aug 7, 2012)

With a single action trigger pull, a good set of sights, and a flat-shooting magnum load, it might not be so bad, as long as you have your calibrations in order.


----------



## clfsean (Aug 7, 2012)

I've done an ammo box at 100 yards walking it up to the target, but nothing like that.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Aug 7, 2012)

Grenadier said:


> With a single action trigger pull, a good set of sights, and a flat-shooting magnum load, it might not be so bad, as long as you have your calibrations in order.



And he evidently did.

Good he was there.  And yes, thanks for a positive gun story.


----------



## Takai (Aug 7, 2012)

Just another reason to not mess with Texans.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Aug 8, 2012)

I'm not taking anything away from the story or the citizen involved, but I suspect there's a bit of Texas-sized exaggeration involved.

Under optimum conditions, firing a 44 magnum JHP from a rifle with optimum muzzle velocity, you're looking at something in the neighborhood of 6 to 8 inches of bullet drop by 100 yards.  Past that, I don't know, but at a rough guess, I'd think he'd have to be holding something like 12 inches high at the range he was claiming to be hitting at.

I also wonder what his backstop was for any misses.  Another trailer?  Hey, it all worked out, bad guy dead, I'm OK with this.  Just sayin'...


----------



## Instructor (Aug 8, 2012)

It was only 70 yards with an M-9 but still a hell of a shot and remarkably steady after furiously pedalling a mountain bike to the scene of the shooting.

http://www.spokesman.com/blogs/spin...own-helping-other-survivors-mellberg-rampage/

After all these years his example inspires me.


----------



## zDom (Aug 9, 2012)

I didn't pull up the link, but did he have a scope on that pistol or what?



Anything beyond 20 or 30 yards and the the front site begins to obscure the entire target ...

Reckon I'll never be a long distance pistol shooter. That's why we have rifles... and tennis shoes.


----------

